# 23rs On The Way...



## djacius (Sep 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who post here and contribute to this great site. This is my 1st post here, but we have benefited in the past week from reading the neverending posts about Outbacks and how great they are. We just put a deposit this am on a 2006 23RS and are excited to make the leap from tent campers to our first TT.

We expect to have it in our driveway by the end of this week and are planning to get out at least once before the end of the season. I'm sure i''ll be posting alot in the future w/ newbie questions about trailering!

Thanks again -Tom in CT


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, 4CTcampers!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!

What fun times you have ahead!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratrulations and Welcome !

The 23 RS is a great model. We love ours.

You con look forward to many camping adventures.

Keith


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the family Tom great choice in a TT. I bet you had a hard time getting past the buying requirements sense they only sell the 23RS to the smartest and best looking coutumers. Hope you enjoy is as much a we enjoy our 23RS. Post often.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

4CTcampers,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback!









But,


> and are planning to get out at least once before the end of the season.










End of the season?

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com 

Hope you can get in some good camping trips before the season ends. Congrats on the upgrade to a new Outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 4CTcampers









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 23rs!
Great choice, nice set up








Dawn


----------



## djacius (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody!

I have some decisions to make as far as setting up our TV. I think from everything I have read so far the prodigy is the way to go for brake controllers. The dealer is recommending a husky journey brake controller??? along with a Blue Ox weight dist. setup. I can opt for the Reese or Husky for a lesser price. I have an '06 Ford F150 Supercrew with the 5.7, tow package, etc. Any suggestions would be a great help since I feel like a fish out of water with trailering setups. I am also reluctant to just take dealer advice on issues that will potentially affect my family's safety.

Keith, I see you have an identical set-up, Are you happy with the performance of your F150 pulling the 23RS so far?

I just realized this post should probably go under a different category, like trailering advice....oh well, rookie mistake.

Thanks again for any recommendation, opinions, advice - Tom


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Tom,

Congrats on your new Outback. May I say that you have impecable taste in trailers. Either of those setups will work just fine for you. Enjoy.

John


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to a great group of Outbackers!

Fritz


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to a great extended family of Outbackers. Post often, if you can, and let us know what "mods" you might do, and how they work for you...Congrats!!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Stick with the prodigy brake controller. Don't let the dealer talk you out of it, I did and ended up buying a prodigy after the fact. I think I would go with the Reese dual cam W/D hitch a lot of Outbackers use it and have had good luck with it. The huskey, I think, can be switched over to the dual cam setup but if you have a choice why not get it right the first time. Don't know anything about blue ox hitches maybe someone else can help. good luck and enjoy your Outback, Kirk


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> are planning to get out at least once before the end of the season


Welcome to Outbackers Tom!














Congrats on your new TT.









Where in CT are you from? We live in Danbury and love to camp at the Seaport Campground in Mystic. Nice wide sites, quiet and of course, lots to do nearby!

Why not think about joining us at one of our Fall Rallies, Otter Lake, PA 10/20 or New Hampshire on 10/6?

I'm sure you'll enjoy all the fun and info here on the forum.

Good Luck with your new purchase!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 4CTcampers to the Outback Family
And congrats on th e 23RS nice model

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome 4CTcampers!
Congrats on the 23RS. You will really enjoy it. Good luck on the PDI


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratualations on the new TT. We just bought the same in June and love it. You'll have some great times with it. I really like my Prodigy controler. Ordered mine from a web site WWW.rjays.com they sell them for $99.00 and have the plug and go wiring harness for about $10.00, got it less than week.

Enjoy, you obviously have great taste in trailers.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Yeah, you're probably like a lot of us in here - went from a popup to the TT. DW and I swore we never would - "That wouldn't be camping." We said the same about moving to the popup from the tent. Now, every time I'm in the camper I say to myself, "Why did I wait so long?" Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## djacius (Sep 3, 2006)

FINALLY!!!!

Our brand new 2006 23rs is in our driveway at last!! It has been a crazy week as far as getting it here. We had a few issues with fitting it in its parking spot. When we signed the paperwork and dropped the deposit I had it written into the contract that the purchase was contingent upon the trailer fitting beside the house. I was pretty sure it wouldn't be an issue but our sales rep offered to have a trailer tech come out to our house with the trailer to make sure it was possible, before getting to far along in the process....anyhow,

The 1st attempt my wife was home and I was at work when the tech came out. It did not fit and he said he wasnt going to even try going any further (he had a dually and it made a big difference fit-wise). After dealing w/ a heartbroken family and my own disappointment I wasnt ready to call it quits....









The dealer sent out another tech 2 days later along with our dedicated sales rep. and made a different approach and better effort, long story short it fit where it needed to be.









PDI was today and went well. After listening to all of the great advice from this forum, I went with the Prodigy brake controller / Reese WD dual-cam HP. If it works well for so many experienced Outbackers I am not going to try and reinvent the wheel...We drove home and I was pleased with the way it trailered. We arrived home and then things got really interesting....

I'll save you the drama of my attempts to get it squeezed in beside the house. With a few modifications to my landscape, and removal of the drainspout and about six inches of my gutter (and a couple variations to the english language) I got it parked and the rest is history. My wife Doreen and I are heading out to have a celebratory drink in our first TT and begin planning our first camping trip without a tent!!!!!









Thanks to all of you for your warm welcomes and advice, I look forward to sharing our Outback experiences and hearing about yours!!!

Tom in CT


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

4CTcampers said:


> I'll save you the drama of my attempts to get it squeezed in beside the house. With a few modifications to my landscape, and removal of the drainspout and about six inches of my gutter (and a couple variations to the english language) I got it parked and the rest is history. My wife Doreen and I are heading out to have a celebratory drink in our first TT and begin planning our first camping trip without a tent!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Whatever it takes to keep the OB right?!.......make the house smaller? Oh yeah, no problem, just as long as we can keep the trailer!

Congrats, Ali


----------

